# Coloring Aluminum



## crokett (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to attempt to color a design on an aluminum blank I have.  I know there's a process but I don't know the name or what to search for.  As an example, I have a set of aluminum bodied coffee cups.  One has been colored blue, the other was just polished and left silver.   What is the name of the process?


----------



## PeetyInMich (Oct 6, 2013)

Anodizing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia sounds to me like what you are after.  Specifically the dying part.


----------



## Curly (Oct 6, 2013)

BradG has a site about anodizing and etching metals. Caswell is a seller of materials et cetera.


----------

